# Ruger Hawkeye Predator Rifle



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like Ruger's incorporated some good features on this new gun: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/01/ruger-introduces-hawkeye-ftw-predator-rifle.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a good one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like a very nice rifle. Should be for the high price tag. I like my Ruger M77 Hawkeye 30-06 all weather and it would be nice to have this predator rifle, but I'm still leaning towards getting the Ruger Hawkeye Compact Laminate 243 or the Ruger Gunsite Scout.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger is one of my favorites...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mine too


----------

